# 6 Bunny Faces! :D [Pic Heavy]



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 5, 2008)

Heyyyy guys! I am listening to Glam Soup, and some people said I should post my recent FOTDs that I have been holding!

And thank you so much for everyone that has given me a shout out or mentioned me on air! Or in the chat room! Or ever! Thanks for your support! =D Here we go!!

Here's an olllddd one. From like March.

















Skin
Oil Control Lotion
Matte Texture
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Full Coverage Foundation
Mystery Powder
Blushbaby Powder Blush
Sunbasque Powder Blush

Eyes
Painterly Paint Pot
Nylon Eyeshadow
Black Black Pigment
Rimmel Professional Liquid Liner
Feline Eye Kohl
Chanel Lash Builder
ProLong Lash Mascara
Browning Brow Shader
Beguile Brow Set

Lips
Stripdown Lip Liner
Style It Up Lipstick
Wildy Lush Plushglass

Here is a Showflower Quad (Nordstrom Exclusive from Strange Hybrid) look!!
















No flash. Look at how Leaflette shows up with Pharoah! So bright in person!!






Skin
Oil Control Lotion
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Studio Fix Powder
Shy Beauty Beauty Powder Blush
Light Flush Mineralize Powder

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
Pharoah Paint Pot
Showflower Quad
Rimmel Professional Liquid Liner
Feline Kohl Power
Chanel Lash Builder
Plushlash Mascara
ProLong Lash Mascara
Browning Brow Shader
Beguile Brow Set

Lip
Prep + Prime Lip
Creamola Cremestick Liner
Blankety Lipstick
Ample Pink Plushglass

My Dresscamp look! =D





















Skin
Clinique 3-Step
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Select Cover-Up
Select Sheer Powder/Pressed
Dress Camp Pink Powder Blush
Smooth Harmony

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
The 3 Dresscamp Eyeshadows
Point Black Liquidlast Liner
Rimmel Professional Liquid Liner
Feline Eye Kohl
Prep + Prime Lash
ProLong Lash Mascara
Fibre Rich Mascara
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows)
Show Off Brow Set

Lip
Prep + Prime Lip
Stripdown Liner
Myth Lipstick
She's A Star Lipglass

And then recently I dyed my hair black! So here's a few looks with the darker hair. =)





















Skin
Clinique 3-Step
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Finish Concealor
Full Coverage Foundation
Select Cover-Up
Select Sheer Powder/Pressed
Joyous Beauty Powder Blush
Smooth Harmony

Eyes
Bare Canvas Paint
Shroom Eyeshadow
Brun or Smut or something (the brown, I can't remember!!)
Carbon Eyeshadow
Orange Eyeshadow
Blacktrack Fluidline
Feline Eye Kohl
# 35 Lash
ProLong Lash Mascara
Expresso Eyeshadow (for the brows)
Show Off Brow Set

Lips
Prep + Prime Lip
Creamola Cremestick Liner
Freckletone Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Special Edition

Here's a look I did for our Dazzleglass theme. I wanted it to be very glamourous, but definitely focus on the lip.





















Skin
Clinique 3-Step
Oil Control Lotion
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Select Cover-Up
Select Sheer Powder/Pressed
Blushbaby Powder Blush
Shy Beauty Beauty Powder Blush
Light Flush Mineralize Skinfinish

Eyes
Painterly Paint Pot
Shroom Eyeshadow
Brun Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Boot Black Liquid Liner
Feline Kohl Power
# 35 Lash
PlushLash Mascara
Expresso Eyeshadow (For brows)
Show Off Brow Set

Lips
Lush-N-Lilac Cremestick Liner
Pervette Lipstick
Comet Blue Dazzleglass
Love Alert Dazzleglass (I think)
Snowgirl Lipglass

And this is from last Saturday! For our Naughty Nauticals theme! I did it nicely, and then my friend Denise gave me a little oomph when we were bored. =P





















Skin
Clinique 3-Step
Oil Control Lotion
Prep + Prime Face Protect
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Select Cover-Up
Select Sheer Powder/Pressed
Blushbaby Powder Blush
Joyous Beauty Powder Blush
Light Flush Mineralize Skinfinish

Eyes
Painterly Paint Pot
Shroom Eyeshadow
Shore Leave Eyeshadow
Submarine Eyeshadow
Deep Truth Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Lark About Pigment
Blacktrack Fluidline
Waveline Fluidline
Feline Kohl Power
Chanel Lash Builder
Plushlash Mascara
ProLong Lash Mascara
Expresso Eyeshadow (for brows)
Show Off Brow Set
Boot Black Liquid Liner (for mole )

Lips
Creamola Cremestick Liner
Myth Lipstick
Viva Glam VI Special Edition
Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass

So yeah! There's a million FOTDs for you guys! Haha, enjoy!!! Thanks for the support!! And thank YOU Janice, Jamie, and Jen for the great Glam Soup tonight!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 5, 2008)

Those are tha shiz!  Thanks for posting, bunny!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 5, 2008)

You are the hottest thing I've ever seen. In my life. The first look...I love your hair. The naughty nauticals look....wow. ur just amazing. 

The black hair? Freaking love it. You are _flawless! _Please tell me you photoshop your face. Because ur skin is absolutely perfect and my pimples are laughing at me right now lol


----------



## MACATTAK (May 5, 2008)

All of these looks are amazing!


----------



## pink.cupcake (May 5, 2008)

Gosh! you are truly an artist! Beautiful...


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2008)

I love the Showflower Quad look!!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 5, 2008)

Those looks are HOT!
You're absolutely flawless.  I'm in awe.


----------



## Lizzie (May 5, 2008)

I just took a second look... how do you get your liner like that??? (ie in the Showflower look)


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 5, 2008)

That's so cool!  I love the black hair!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 5, 2008)

Damn... All your looks were amazing!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 5, 2008)

Okay, dude... seriously. Why the hell do you look so fuckin hot in every damn picture!

argh! the frustrartion!!!!

edit: lol.. i spelt frustration wrong but it's funny so i'm keeping it like this!


----------



## VioletB (May 5, 2008)

YES!!!  Thank you so much for these!!! 


Remember I proposed first!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2008)

So freaking hot!


----------



## hr44 (May 5, 2008)

Oh wow! I love the black hair look and since I just bought my N.N line.. I'm sooo trying your look. Might not look as hot but I lOVE IT!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2008)

I absolutely love your looks!!! Simply gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm soooo jealous of your flawless skin!!!

<3 lynn


----------



## MiCHiE (May 5, 2008)

Damn. You're gorgeous.


----------



## srl5045 (May 5, 2008)

Hot, like always.
PS, how amazing is dark hair? I went from platinum to like black and red... and forreal, it makes my eyes pop. Amazing.


----------



## Hilly (May 5, 2008)

They all look so great!! I like your hair dark


----------



## redambition (May 5, 2008)

amazing as always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your hair looks great dark.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 5, 2008)

wow... your exceptionally talented, do my make up pretty please <3?


----------



## KittieSparkles (May 5, 2008)

Fabulous! I love the black hair!


----------



## Violeta (May 5, 2008)

holly smokes!! great looks


----------



## AppleDiva (May 5, 2008)

Glam Soup is the shizzle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Like totally awesome, dude!!!  (AppleDiva channels her inner-valley girl.)


----------



## SweetSimplicity (May 5, 2008)

You are SO gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2008)

love them all, you have gorgeous lips!


----------



## indaco (May 5, 2008)

I love YOUR eyes!!!..soo sweet and..leer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They all look so great!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 5, 2008)

Bunny............you are hot!!!


----------



## niknacnikki69 (May 5, 2008)

I second everyone's comments, help me, I need ur flawless skin. Damn baby you're hot!! hot!! hot!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 5, 2008)

They look fantastic as always.  You are so gorgeous!  Thanks for these!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Please tell me you photoshop your face. Because ur skin is absolutely perfect and my pimples are laughing at me right now lol_

 
No! I just use flash and I wear alot of makeup. If there was dramatic lighting my skin wouldn't look very good. It has some texture (like acne scars), but it's mostly just pigmentation, so makeup covers it fine. =P 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_how do you get your liner like that??? (ie in the Showflower look) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 If you mean the top liner, I use Rimmel Professional Liquid Liner in Black. The formula is really smooth and dark, and the brush is almost identical to the MAC 210, but maybe longer bristled (and deff not made with the same high quality fibres). However, it is really easy to use since the brush comes with it, and it makes the PERFECT thin wing! I wholeheartedly recommend it.


Thank you everybody for your comments!! =D


----------



## ashleydenise (May 5, 2008)

I love them all!!

And can I have your skin please?! geezzz


----------



## beauty_marked (May 5, 2008)

yaaay you postedddd!!! The pic you linked us all to in the Glam Soup was such a tease!!!

Beautiful, Gorgeous, Flawles, Stunning. You are simply AMAZINGGGG


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 5, 2008)

All of them are awesome!  Gorgeous!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (May 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous but my favorite is the last one, love the blue!! 
And your hair looks great dark!


----------



## jilliandanica (May 5, 2008)

i love your liner in the Showflower Quad look!


----------



## rabideloise (May 5, 2008)

You have some crazy skills! I like that look with the browns/orange


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 5, 2008)

your makeup is sooo perfect.
I love the #35 lashes on you!!


----------



## stv578 (May 5, 2008)

Amazing!  You are truly talented and rock all those looks!  Thanks for the pics and keep them coming!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (May 5, 2008)

Ok I am going to stealz you away now so that you can be my personal artist


----------



## amber_j (May 5, 2008)

Such a flawless finish! And I love the black hair. Great looks, all of them!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 5, 2008)

All of them are so beautiful, like always. <3


----------



## wifey806 (May 5, 2008)

ok. so not only is your work impecable (i can't spell heehee), but your bone structure...aahhhh... HEAVEN! Your pics are like straight outta ANTM!!


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2008)

Yaay you posted your looks!!

Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Lndsy (May 5, 2008)

Dark hair looks amazing, and I love the Dazzleglass look!


----------



## shaolinsilver (May 5, 2008)

I LOVE your liner in the first pic, I can never seem to find that balance between smokey yet defined... any tips?


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 5, 2008)

You are so talented at blending ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job on the looks


----------



## GreekChick (May 5, 2008)

Gosh, you are so sexy!


----------



## vcanady (May 5, 2008)

WOW, seriously you are incredible!! PLZZZZ do some tutorials, if you could!! I think ALL of us would be forever grateful!!!


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2008)

You are so talented!


----------



## Rennah (May 5, 2008)

Wow.

You are HOT.
Your makeup looks marvelous!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 5, 2008)

So OMG awesome I can't stand it. So glad you were on Glam Soup!!! Hope to catch you there again!


----------



## flowerhead (May 5, 2008)

i like the first look, so elegant. you have skin to die for


----------



## kimmy (May 5, 2008)

i am in love with your dazzleglass look. IN LOVE!


----------



## lexfunk (May 5, 2008)

Your hair looks incredible dark, it really makes your eyes pop.


----------



## Renee (May 6, 2008)

all these photos are fabulous! Your skin is what I aspire to have! You are amazing!


----------



## Shanti (May 6, 2008)

AGFHDFADGH I can't stand how hot your FOTDs are T_T!


----------



## .k. (May 6, 2008)

beau-T-ful!!!!!!


----------



## alwaysbella (May 6, 2008)

love love love love love love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_





You are the hottest thing I've ever seen. In my life. The first look...I love your hair. The naughty nauticals look....wow. ur just amazing. 

The black hair? Freaking love it. You are flawless! Please tell me you photoshop your face. Because ur skin is absolutely perfect and my pimples are laughing at me right now lol_

 
I have that same comment too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is your natural skin like line/pimple/bumps/inperfections free?  or how do you do it to look SOOOO flawless(porcelain)!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Btw, your the envy here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

  No! I just use flash and I wear alot of makeup. If there was dramatic lighting my skin wouldn't look very good. It has some texture (like acne scars), but it's mostly just pigmentation, so makeup covers it fine. =P 

 
Seriously? like how? if i put a lot of makeup -do you mean foundation?-then it looks too patchy/dry chalkie


----------



## ilovegreen (May 6, 2008)

OMG your so freakin hot ! Fabulous work


----------



## Angel Of Moon (May 6, 2008)

OMG! every look is just beautifull on you! 
i got inspire from u to an orange look.....ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and btw the dark hair looks great on u


----------



## melizzle (May 6, 2008)

u have the most beautiful jaw and skin i think ive ever seen!


----------



## madamepink78 (May 6, 2008)

Umm..you are too beautiful..If I ever saw you walking down the street I would watch your beauty out the corner of my eye until I got up the nerve to tell you..lol


----------



## tigerli17 (May 6, 2008)

Gah you look so amazing! The dark hair really suits you. Dont stop with the FOTDs, I love your looks!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (May 6, 2008)

Is there anyway that one day you can do a tutorial on your eye makeup placement? That placement would be perfect for me but I dont know what brushes to use, where exactly to put what etc... I notice how you put the dark on the outer part and the light on the inner and that is what woulkd look good on me, I have deep set almond shaped eyes and if I put dark anywhere but the outer part I feel like it looks awful. Your placement is perfection.


----------



## ahamoments (May 6, 2008)

wow your skin is flawless!


----------



## iamadreamer (May 7, 2008)

Wow!!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## mistella (May 7, 2008)

love it!! your brows are perfect!


----------



## AriannaErin (May 13, 2008)

Oh man, each and everyone of these looks are flawlessly gorgeous, and you have some sexy "winona ryder" big eyes, so perfect!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 13, 2008)

You just freakin blow me away!! You are so talented & just flawless in your looks... I think if i had to choose a favorite from this group, it would be the 1st look with your dark hair! That picture is just HOT!!!

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your FOTDs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 13, 2008)

I never cease to be in awe of how gorgeous you are.  Love all the FOTD's.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## ZoeKat (May 14, 2008)

you are flawless.


----------



## Calico (May 15, 2008)

WOW! Stunning!
Your eyes look like britney spears' (which to me is a huge compliment - she was stunning! And the reason i got into makeup)
Teach me how to get those soft eyes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it the eyebrows? The lashes?
Beautiful! Really beautiful! 

One day... sigh...


----------



## Lessandes (May 15, 2008)

I'm so in love with your skin...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 15, 2008)

Awesome As Always!!!


----------



## mrsgray (May 15, 2008)

Is there a fainting smilie. I love every single one of these looks! Wow..that last one from the naughty nautical..just wow!


----------

